# competition and tattoos and scars



## TimeaJr (May 14, 2003)

I am training to compete in figure and/or fitness competitions. I have several tattoos and several small but noticable scars. I am concerned about how to deal with this in competition. Is there a good strong stage make up which will cover them up?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2003)

Timea, I am not sure about the tatoos, but the scars can likely be covered up by the standard tanning/competition applications like Jan Tana, etc.

If the tatoos aren't particularly large, or in bad areas, it probably should not be a concern.


----------



## TXDeb (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TimeaJr *_
> I am training to compete in figure and/or fitness competitions. I have several tattoos and several small but noticable scars. I am concerned about how to deal with this in competition. Is there a good strong stage make up which will cover them up?



I have tattoos and plan to compete too.

Have you applied a layer of competition tanner yet?  you would be amazed at how much it *really* does makes them less noticeable.  I've seen competitors who have them on their belly button, ankle, shoulder... so its not that uncommon... most of them arent really large tattoos.  I have seen a few ink splattered male competitors though... One particularly at the Emerald in WA this year... He had alot on his arms and back and they were noticeable... but nothing like normally without all the added tanner.

Hope that helps.


----------



## sawheet (May 14, 2003)

Well why stop now, heya deb can I slather the tanny stuff on your tattos??


----------



## sawheet (May 14, 2003)

WITH MY TONGUE!!!!!


----------



## TXDeb (May 14, 2003)

Not a chance!


----------



## sawheet (May 14, 2003)

awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## TimeaJr (May 14, 2003)

thanks for the advice guys. hopefully tanner will help. i havn't started tanning yet as the competition i'm training for is quite far away.  

sawheet as for laying on top of me etc. i am flattered but not interested. i am also not easily offended but i am sure some others would have taken offense to that so thanks Twin Peak and Deb for pointing out the inpropriety.


----------



## kuso (May 14, 2003)

TimeaJr, the picture below is of a member/model here named venus......you might want to pm her as she has mentioned some sort of make-up she uses once before. Believe it or not she has quite a large tattoo on her stomach...


----------



## sawheet (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TimeaJr *_
> thanks for the advice guys. hopefully tanner will help. i havn't started tanning yet as the competition i'm training for is quite far away.
> 
> sawheet as for laying on top of me etc. i am flattered but not interested. i am also not easily offended but i am sure some others would have taken offense to that so thanks Twin Peak and Deb for pointing out the inpropriety.


I am glad you found the advice you were looking for, obviously nobody here seemed to get my humor, and I do not look to see how many posts somebody has.  I did not notice it was post number one.  I am also not one to coddle someone, heck I did not even know your sex when i made the "humerous post"  So nobody asked if there was an interest or not. So ill see ya around the posts, but do not expect any more humor from me, there is enough advice givers here to keep you busy. Have fun.


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

k guys lets lighten up a bit on poor old sawheet.....he was just looking to have some fun and it was our fault not to warn the little missy of the pornal men on the site....

he really did not mean any harm...i am sure of that...

GROUP HUG.


----------



## sawheet (May 14, 2003)

Thanx darlin, I will be more carefull     Pornal? lying on top is pornal, hey wait wheres my posT???  Did you guys erase it?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> k guys lets lighten up a bit on poor old sawheet.....he was just looking to have some fun and it was our fault not to warn the little missy of the pornal men on the site....
> 
> he really did not mean any harm...i am sure of that...
> ...



Whether he meant harm or not simply isn't the point.  It was inappropriate in the context given.  If he didn't assess the conext, then thats just poor judgement.

You want your board to be viewed that way?  I don't.  

And if Kuso thought it was inappropriate, then clearly it must be.


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

lets just let it go....laying on top of people is pornal to some...k


----------



## w8lifter (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Thanx darlin, I will be more carefull     Pornal? lying on top is pornal, hey wait wheres my posT???  Did you guys erase it?



I deleted it, I thought it was inappropriate for someone's first post as well.

I also pm'd her w/ the product she's looking for.


----------



## kuso (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Did you guys erase it?



I assume if it wasn`t you then either DP or w8 are invisible and erased it as I`m the only visible mod on right now, and I can`t do it in this forum.


----------



## kuso (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I assume if it wasn`t you then either DP or w8 are invisible and erased it



Damned I`m good


----------



## sawheet (May 14, 2003)

I cannot believe that my post was deleted after reading some of the s-it slinging in here!!  So much for freedom of speech, she already read the post, commented on it and i answered her.  It was very obvious that my post was pure humor and nothing else, hence the use of smileys and such.  I have read some of the degrating things ppl have wrote in here about each other, in which I do not take a part of.  And why is it ok for one to try to break down someones morale character, but not make a joke. Is it ok because you know that person,  ummm NO. Its never ok to demorilize someone!!  So I feel sad for whoever was offended by that little remark because that soft shell will not get you very far, go back and read all my posts big brother you will not find any harmfull or demorilizing material included in them.  No smiley attached this time!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I deleted it, I thought it was inappropriate for someone's first post as well.
> 
> I also pm'd her w/ the product she's looking for.



Thank you.


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

k... lets not fight like married couples in a womens first thread people..

and i pmed her as well..


----------



## sawheet (May 14, 2003)

I am done with it, but its not forgotten  Thanks jenny


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

he found another thread to pornalize....he will leave you alone now timea.....


----------



## Lorraine (May 14, 2003)

To answer the original question... 
Get a product called Dermablend in shade that will match your skin tone after competition tanning products have been applied.


----------



## TimeaJr (May 14, 2003)

man i sure did not mean to spur so much controversy with my very first post! as i have said i was not offended but could see how many would be and sawheet i am all for humour so i hope there is no hard feelings. period. thanks much to all who stuck up for the newbie and to those who gave me the advice i was looking for. the products and advice supplied are sure to be very usefull. i am not scared off at all. this is a very informative forum and i am not new to the forum concept and thus not at all surprised to find joking/bickering, etc. thanks again for the help and sorry again for being the indirect instigator of all that cafuffle!

~timeajr


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

you will like it here Timea....i have learnt alot and had alot of good laughs....good luck in your training and let me know if you need anything at all.....btw what federation are you competing in?


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2003)

> _*
> 
> 
> 
> *_


_*

I just have to say ......OMG!!*_


----------



## kuso (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I just have to say ......OMG!!




 You can see a whole lot more than that if you decide to join her site.


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2003)

oh yeah!? where do I sign up? that is a fine woman right there. MMMMMMMMMMM.......


----------



## higgy87 (May 28, 2003)

I've been wanting to get an upper back piece, but I've been worried about how much it will cover up my defenition.  I also want to compete, atleast 1-2 years away, just curious if it is recommended that I hold off on the tats till a later date and time?

Thanks,
Jusitn


----------

